
Teachers Are Using Airbnb and Uber to Supplement Pay - ALee
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2018/08/teachers-in-the-sharing-economy/567772/?single_page=true
======
malandrew
It's great that they have both options available. Things would be worse for
teachers if they didn't exist.

------
Scoundreller
Makes sense for Airbnb.

They have homes and free time during the busiest travel times of the year.

Probably open to new people more than average.

Same for Uber.

------
devo99
So are prison guards as per Orange is the New Black.

